# steam os or windows 8.1



## NTM2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

for my new build is steam os worth getting for a desktop and is there a release date for it or a dvd for system builders ? i haven't looked into the steam os that much


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 3, 2015)

SteamOS is just Steam running on top of Linux that auto opens when the computer starts and goes into Big Picture mode.

Just go with Windows.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

ya i never looked into that steam os so i didnt know if it only came with the steam powered pcs or what, windows 8.1 will do just fine plus it comes with dvd for system builders


----------



## Kursah (Mar 3, 2015)

Dual boot Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.xx. Call it a day. Grub works with both, you can use UEFI Secure boot for both.

Get familiar with Steam overlay in Windows and Ubuntu, and you'll be good. Any game you can play in SteamOS you can play in Ubuntu at this point. Ubuntu is a good early Linux user OS, and still has plenty of capabilities and customization options. Also it's Unity GUI weens you of the WIndows UI standard...albeit not necessarily for the best. It is very effective...or you could slap on XFCE or similar for a start button/taskbar interface, or install Linux Mint 17...

Windows 8.1 is solid, I recommend going to www.ninite.com, installing browsers, runtimes, Malwarebytes 2.0, LibreOffice (if you don't own MS Office), Thunderbird (if you need Outlook-like e-mail...though to connect to an exchange server is a different story without paying $$) and especially ClassicShell for a Windows 7-style start menu experience that overrides the metro interface. All those apps install, clean, to the system drive without extras and you can save yourself time.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2015)

Yup, Windows 8.1 + Steam Big Picture is the way to go.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 3, 2015)

then i can upgrade to windows 10 for free


----------



## xfia (Mar 3, 2015)

there is a lot of games that you can play with the steamos or linux that are not easy access for windows. not really the most popular games but yeah its free, easy to dual boot and get rid of if you dont like it. hard to go wrong trying out just about any linux os.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> then i can upgrade to windows 10 for free



yup 

Remember to activate Steam > Parameters > Interface > Start Steam in Big Picture mode.


Steam library management is a PIA in my opinion. For my setup I choose to use a 64GB SSD as boot drive and *installed Steam on a 3TB HDD *(didn't install it on C:\Program Files X86\) so that the default library is installed on the 3TB drive. Otherwise you would need to add another Steam library if you run out of space BUT you can't choose the install library on Big Picture mode so you'd need to install the games on the standard desktop client.


----------



## Dman17 (Aug 9, 2015)

Is there any chance Steam OS may rise up with the help of the vulkan api? If there is a chance I might consider holding on my Steam OS.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 13, 2015)

Dman17 said:


> Is there any chance Steam OS may rise up with the help of the vulkan api?


Definitely.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2015)

Vulkan is to open software as Direct3D 12 is to proprietary software.

I can see SteamOS usage increasing with the sale of Steam Machines but it is a niche OS for a niche market.  Windows 10 will remain dominant.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Vulkan is to open software as Direc3D 12 is to proprietary software.
> 
> I can see SteamOS usage increasing with the sale of Steam Machines but it is a niche OS for a niche market.  Windows 10 will remain dominant.



Pretty much this.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 14, 2015)

If you're gaming just get windows 10 and call it a day.

SteamOS/Big Picture is shit


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 14, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> SteamOS/Big Picture is shit



It's not really shit, it just lacks software support.

Not that that changes the end user experience much...


----------



## 1.61803398875 (Aug 28, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> for my new build is steam os worth getting for a desktop and is there a release date for it or a dvd for system builders ? *i haven't looked into the steam os that much*


Why not?


----------

